# Christmas Tree



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

We will be arriving in Dubai on 20 December. Where are some places to buy a Christmas Tree? And how much do they cost? (range)

Thanks in advance


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Do you mean a real one or artifical youcan get from ACE hardware, IKEA, heaps of places actually. Where are you going to settle?
Oh and I can be corrected here but I think about 300dhs


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Real one. We will be living in the Green Community next to the Investment Park.

thanks!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

OK someone will help you with that then because I'm not sure where you can get real ones and I'm in my first week of six on holidays in Aussie. Sorry I couldn't be more help


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

20th December may be a little late to get a real tree. Several places sell them, including the larger Spinneys and Dubai Garden Centre. They aren't cheap!

-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

I saw my first Christmas Tree 

It wasn't the most spectacular Trafalgar Square'esque one but it was nice to see.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Slightly off topic, but the most festive mall is usually Wafi. So take a trip there if you want some festive cheer. (Some great bars & restaurants near by too.)


-


----------



## Tinkerbella (Dec 1, 2008)

bigdave said:


> We will be arriving in Dubai on 20 December. Where are some places to buy a Christmas Tree? And how much do they cost? (range)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Why don't you order one from one of the bigger gardening centres online or by phone now and order delivery for 20 Dec?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Tinkerbella said:


> Why don't you order one from one of the bigger gardening centres online or by phone now and order delivery for 20 Dec?


 Have you ever tried anything like that here? It just doesn't work and there is only a couple of big gardenng centres anyway. I guess you haven't been in Dubai long. 


-


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh come on don't dampen there spirits. What about that place that is halfway to Fugeriah, where they sell fruit, carpets, plants, and more do you think they would have christmas trees. Nice drive and interesting place to check out anyway.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Oh come on don't dampen there spirits. What about that place that is halfway to Fugeriah, where they sell fruit, carpets, plants, and more do you think they would have christmas trees. Nice drive and interesting place to check out anyway.



They may well have trees, but I very much doubt they do online deliveries. Dubai just doesn't work like the rest of the world when it comes to that sort of thing. 

As I said earlier, no problem obtaining trees, but you have to go and get them yourself. 

Decorations are also easily available - Carrefour, ACE and paperchase (in Borders) have reaonable ranges. I think the larger M&S stores stick some Xmas items too.

-

-


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree internet shopping as far as I know is non existent here, that needs a little more research, and Christmas decorations do seem to be everywhere. Is MS Marks and Spencers? I've seen decorations in the Home store at Emirates Mall too


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your response. This forum is always a great resource for us!


----------



## c_alphonso (Dec 19, 2008)

*fresh and artificial Xmas trees*

Fresh xmas trees at the moment would be very difficult to get. You could still try out the Satwa market besides the Iranian hospital. a 180cm - 200 cm would cost oyu around 495dhs.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

bigdave said:


> Thanks everyone for your response. This forum is always a great resource for us!


I bought a little chilli light tree from dragon mart cost all of 30dhs and when I showed the pictures to the kids they laughed, that was my plan after all. And when I got back to Aus the first thing I did was put up my 2 trees, artificial with lights of course.The other 2 pics alongside my chilli tree are of the Christmas tree at Darling Harbour, same one they used last year can you see the lighted boomers running around it. Hope this lights up yr day. If you miss out on the Pine tree you can borrow my chilli tree


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

kentlydee said:


> Have you tried buying online? There are alot of sites where you can browse for good christmas trees


Not in the UAE, there aren't...


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Just my view but go for the artificial tree.

That real Christmas tree some seek may be the one that provides (through photosynthesis) your next breathe...


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> Just my view but go for the artificial tree.
> 
> That real Christmas tree some seek may be the one that provides (through photosynthesis) your next breathe...


.. make that breath...


----------



## Maestro (Dec 20, 2010)

not easy to get real Christmas trees here that's for sure.. I stumbled upon this forum looking for one online lol

there is a website now that has trees and does delivery.. they have artificial ones with lights only though - fiesta.ae


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

bigdave said:


> We will be arriving in Dubai on 20 December. Where are some places to buy a Christmas Tree? And how much do they cost? (range)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just went to Satwa yesterday and there were lots of real Xmas trees. Didn't ask for the price though as I already had an artificial one!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

750 dhs for a tree next to geant in the ibn battuta mall.

they don't smell like real trees though


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

cami said:


> 750 dhs for a tree next to geant in the ibn battuta mall.
> 
> they don't smell like real trees though


You're a bit weird aren't you cam...

I mean, I know people do strange things here in the dusty city but sniffing trees is just, well, it's 7days headline stuff.

X!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

just come to Emirates Palace hotel here in Abu dhabi and check out the USD11M decor X-mas tree!!! 

I am sure it smells diamonds


----------



## JohnParkerDubai (Sep 30, 2010)

Dubai Garden Centre is more likely a good option, you should try this


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

There was this furniture store in Mirdiff CC that was selling them for under 100dhs. My aunt bought one months ago for 300 and it's not even huge!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You're a bit weird aren't you cam...
> 
> I mean, I know people do strange things here in the dusty city but sniffing trees is just, well, it's 7days headline stuff.
> 
> X!


Some people sniff trees, some people put pancakes on rabbits!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You're a bit weird aren't you cam...
> 
> I mean, I know people do strange things here in the dusty city but sniffing trees is just, well, it's 7days headline stuff.
> 
> X!


oh you know what i mean... they may have trees here, but they don't smell of forest and snow and winter.

there are some in spinney's in al wasl, according to a colleague of mine. i'm going to the desert garden tomorrow, and will keep you all posted. 

even here, there's no xmas without at least one branch of real (winter-smelling hopefully) tree.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

yes! in order for the humans to celebrate this pagan ritual, thousands of poor defenceless trees must be slaughtered! 

I wouldn't waste a tree that way


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am sure they probly sell an artificial spray that makes it BETTER then a natural smelling tree from 'back home'!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I only remember of one time when my parents put up a real Xmas tree. My brother and I hated it so much that we never had one after that! The thing was too big for the house (obviously dad thought it wasn't that big even if it was all the way up to the ceiling!). Artificial tree for me!


----------



## CarolinaJetGirl (Oct 10, 2011)

*Christmas Lights*

Hi,
We are contemplating moving to Dubai. Do folks decorate the outside of their homes with Christmas Lights? Does it depend on which neighborhood you live in if it's allowed? 
Thanks!
Carolina Jet Girl lane:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a villa not far from where I live that had a massive inflatable Santa Claus outside last year. There's a huge business here in putting lights up on your house professionally - they do it for weddings.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

CarolinaJetGirl said:


> Hi,
> We are contemplating moving to Dubai. Do folks decorate the outside of their homes with Christmas Lights? Does it depend on which neighborhood you live in if it's allowed?
> Thanks!
> Carolina Jet Girl lane:


Tolerant country and if you are in the western areas, way more tolerant. It is a cash machine and as such, they will embrace it. They do have holiday decorations, even though they are winter decorations rather then Christmas decorations  I drug out my tree this morning and put it up. I LOVE CHRISTMAS. 

Funny side note.... Anyone ever see a CHURCHes chicken here? I do, every time I see Texas chicken.... Same logo, same designs, same menu overall... but they changed the name here. Church couldnt even be in a registered trademarked name of a business coming over here


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I drug out my tree this morning and put it up. I LOVE CHRISTMAS.


It's the beginning of November! I haven't even dug out my boots yet!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

CarolinaJetGirl said:


> Hi,
> We are contemplating moving to Dubai. Do folks decorate the outside of their homes with Christmas Lights? Does it depend on which neighborhood you live in if it's allowed?
> Thanks!
> Carolina Jet Girl lane:


You can decorate your home wherever you live, just avoid overtly Christian symbols. Tree, lights, Father Christmas etc are all totally fine.


----------



## After_Shock (Sep 16, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> You can decorate your home wherever you live, just avoid overtly Christian symbols. Tree, lights, Father Christmas etc are all totally fine.


Yep done mine outside with a tree and the taxi drivers seem to love it, always slow down for a look lol

Not to resurrect an old thread but has anyone seen real xmas trees this year?

I ordered one from spinneys but they have let me down with the delivery and due to work ive not had a chance to look about for an alternative. I dont really want another artificial tree as they are expensive for what they are and I wont have storage for a 3rd one so would have to bin it anyways. My mother who's coming to visit (takes xmas seriously) wants a real one and im struggling to find anything!


----------

